# Wts Browning 22 LR 1911 mini



## JPCPTx (Dec 18, 2016)

Bought for my wife. She put approximately 50 rounds through it. Then lost interest. Perfect new condition. Asking 400 obo. Located in Austin Texas


Thx


----------

